
Reuters: Yahoo email scanning done with a Linux kernel module - 0xFFC
https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/08/reuters-yahoo-email-scanning-done-using-a-linux-kernel-module/
======
0xFFC
Why they would use kernel module for such task? It is completely unrelated. No
matter how much I think, I couldn't understand rational behind that.

~~~
imaginenore
"rationale"

